
Medium cancels the membership programs of its subscription publisher partners - cheeaun
http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/05/medium-abruptly-cancels-the-membership-programs-of-its-21-remaining-publisher-partners/
======
x0x0
Two things

1 - Medium obviously should have given them a heads up

2 - it's _AMAZING_ to see a site that exclusively uses freelancers... whining
about being treated like a freelancer

~~~
oblib
That 2nd bit seems a bit harsh. Those "freelancers" have invested in the
platform there and there seems to be issues with how Medium notified users of
it.

~~~
x0x0
I don't think you understand?

whiner doesn't have employees, they have freelancers. That they can ditch on
zero notice at all which is, after all, the very point of freelancers.

Medium just treated whiners like freelancers and... whiners don't like it?
Why, it's awful! To be fired with no advanced notice. How could they!

~~~
bovermyer
Medium has consistently treated partners like this, though.

At this point, it's become clear that Medium likes burning bridges. I wouldn't
trust them with my content any more than I would trust Facebook with my data.

